# Considering Partners in the following cities



## market

I'm a bit shy of partnerships, but just the same I'm considering trying one if you live in one of the following cities, private message me for more info.
Pittsburgh, Washington DC, Cleveland, Louisville, Nassau, Newark or Tampa.

If you live in one of these cities and are interested, please private message me and tell me about yourself.


----------



## vharrison2

Partnership as in what?


----------



## market

as in a tree service start-up business

in one of those cities - no investment required for the right person

or ...

if you are operating in one of these cities already, consider this ...

When a competitive strategy is discovered that could actually work, do it to yourself before someone else does. Become your own competitor. And be merciless.

If you are operating in one of these metro areas, you can partner with me under a separate brand than you are already using and run both businesses at the same time, use the same crews, equipment and just have different invoice, phone lines, uniforms and magnetic signs to cover your current company name.


----------



## ASD

market said:


> you can partner with me under a separate brand than you are already using and run both businesses at the same time, use the same crews, equipment and just have different invoice, phone lines, uniforms and magnetic signs to cover your current company name.



AND END UP IN JAIL!!!

that's could collusion !


----------



## market

I simply own the domain names:

PittsburghTreeService.com
TampaTreeService.com
NewarkTreeService.com
NassauTreeService.com
LouisvilleTreeService.com
WashingtonDCtreeService.com
ClevelandTreeService.com

You can verify ownership here http://fasterwhois.com 

The following keyword tool (owned by Yahoo) shows the number of searches for these exact search terms last month at Yahoo alone (will be about 3 times that amount for Google, MSN and Yahoo together).

http://inventory.overture.com/d/searchinventory/suggestion/

22027 service tree
5908 chicago service tree
3880 philadelphia service tree
3434 pittsburgh service tree
3383 nassau service tree
3239 detroit service tree
3197 dc service tree washington
2927 minneapolis service tree
2778 atlanta service tree
2735 louis service st tree
2316 dallas service tree
2280 angeles los service tree
2152 seattle service tree
2084 houston service tree
1916 boston service tree
1907 cincinnati service tree
1789 newark service tree
1782 baltimore service tree
1543 city kansas service tree
1498 service tampa tree
1491 new service tree york
1431 louisville service tree
1419 bergen service tree
1412 cleveland ohio service tree

I have over 20 live sites that are profitable and since 1999 have bought over 6 million leads from Google alone, plus a lesser amount form Yahoo, MSN and several of the second tier search engines.

Heck, I have too many businesses now. I just spot opportunities and hate to see them go to waste. I also have over 250 domains and buy and sell them regularly. With these names and a bit of development, I can drive a lot of targeted free traffic.

I'm easy, if you want a name. I will sell it to you and let you development the biz yourself. If i don't get any takers i can always wholesale them to someone. Tuth is, I'll soon turn 50 and while i still enjoy new projects, i'm selective in which ones i spend much time on.



Steve


----------



## DDM

I Believe they call this advertising not a partner.


----------



## trimmmed

market said:


> I'm a bit shy of partnerships, but just the same I'm considering trying one



Really?? Ok you are a bit _shy_ about and are _just considering_ a partnership. Nice approach. Now onto the pitch...................







market said:


> as in a tree service start-up business
> 
> in one of those cities - no investment required for the right person
> 
> or ...
> 
> if you are operating in one of these cities already, consider this ...
> 
> When a competitive strategy is discovered that could actually work, do it to yourself before someone else does. Become your own competitor. And be merciless.
> 
> If you are operating in one of these metro areas, you can partner with me under a separate brand than you are already using and run both businesses at the same time, use the same crews, equipment and just have different invoice, phone lines, uniforms and magnetic signs to cover your current company name.



OK, I must say that you sure have put alot of thought into this, considering you're _shy and only considering_ Now onto the hook.............. I'll bold that




market said:


> I simply own the domain names:
> 
> PittsburghTreeService.com
> TampaTreeService.com
> NewarkTreeService.com
> NassauTreeService.com
> LouisvilleTreeService.com
> WashingtonDCtreeService.com
> ClevelandTreeService.com
> 
> You can verify ownership here http://fasterwhois.com
> 
> The following keyword tool (owned by Yahoo) shows the number of searches for these exact search terms last month at Yahoo alone (will be about 3 times that amount for Google, MSN and Yahoo together).
> 
> http://inventory.overture.com/d/searchinventory/suggestion/
> 
> 22027 service tree
> 5908 chicago service tree
> 3880 philadelphia service tree
> 3434 pittsburgh service tree
> 3383 nassau service tree
> 3239 detroit service tree
> 3197 dc service tree washington
> 2927 minneapolis service tree
> 2778 atlanta service tree
> 2735 louis service st tree
> 2316 dallas service tree
> 2280 angeles los service tree
> 2152 seattle service tree
> 2084 houston service tree
> 1916 boston service tree
> 1907 cincinnati service tree
> 1789 newark service tree
> 1782 baltimore service tree
> 1543 city kansas service tree
> 1498 service tampa tree
> *1491 new service tree york*
> 1431 louisville service tree
> 1419 bergen service tree
> 1412 cleveland ohio service tree
> 
> I have over 20 live sites that are profitable and since 1999 have bought over 6 million leads from Google alone, plus a lesser amount form Yahoo, MSN and several of the second tier search engines.
> 
> *Heck, I have too many businesses now. I just spot opportunities and hate to see them go to waste. I also have over 250 domains and buy and sell them regularly. With these names and a bit of development, I can drive a lot of targeted free traffic.
> 
> I'm easy, if you want a name. I will sell it to you and let you development the biz yourself. If i don't get any takers i can always wholesale them to someone. Tuth is, I'll soon turn 50 and while i still enjoy new projects, i'm selective in which ones i spend much time on.*
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Hey you are a rich man retiring early and you really don't need any partners. Nice job dangling that carrot in front of the horse! But it seems you have somehow changed in your 3 posts here. No longer are you _shy and just considering_ now you are _easy_ Hell, you have 20 sites, and if none of us fork over the bucks, you'll wholesale them. That sounds like _shy and just considering_. Where do I sign up and how much is it gonna cost? 

Lmao!


----------



## market

nassau is the only opening left available

best regards


----------



## DDM

I searched a few of these and there availabe for 8.95 a yr.


----------



## a_lopa

TreeCo said:


> Hahaha




thanks for the laugh dan!!


----------



## Ekka

See, this is where things get sticky on the internet. Yep, for 10 bucks you're in business, 20 domain names and hammer the search engines.

But that's all you got, you cant do the jobs, have no gear and no skill, you got leads that you're burning and cant visit .... sounds like you have problems not solutions, we are your solution and that isn't being your partner.

People aren't stupid, it'll catch up with you and bite you on the ass.

Good luck.

In this town I'd take your leads, maybe even buy them, but that's it. Also, tree guys know tree guys, who's for real and who's full off it ... soon the customers will know to.

So, how many rip offs will it take before a law is passed similar to that of running a true business where domain names will require authentication and authorisation with appropriate paperwork.... the writing is on the wall.

I have a little blurb on the back of my flyers I hand customers warning them of exactly this type of BS.

In fact, I have a blank spot on my website that I may link to this very thread warning the public of such scams, careful who you choose ... some only exist in cyberspace!


----------



## Ekka

Oh, everyones keeping clear now.

Well, I've done some work to my website, thanks for the motivation.

Bottom LH side of front page, follow the link, you'll love it.  

www.palmtreeservices.com.au

I'm open to more suggestions and ideas for that page, so if you have some, let me know, I'm over the BSers!


----------



## a_lopa

Love the link!!!


----------



## woodbutcher44

OK I'm ready. You stated no money required.
send me a
chipper
a bucket truck
stump grinder
a few saws
a skid steer
you can pick the paint and color I'm not picky
Hell I will Provide the hard hats and ^%$### I will even get matching shirts to go with the equipment WHEN IT ARRIVES.
I'm geared up send me the goodies then you can have a slice of the pie.
And don't forget you have to show up for the Christmas party .When I give the bonus checks out I will tell the folks that you are the fat cat providing the equipment that keeps us going. And that why we are PARTNERS.


HOPE YOU DID NOT HURT YOUR SELF THINKING THIS ONE UP


----------



## pbtree

Ekka said:


> Oh, everyones keeping clear now.
> Well, I've done some work to my website, thanks for the motivation.
> Bottom LH side of front page, follow the link, you'll love it.
> www.palmtreeservices.com.au



Excellent reading!


----------

